
JuliaCon 2020 was awesome The virtual experience is better than physical - tomkwong
https://ahsmart.com/pub/juliacon2020/
======
cblconfederate
Conferences lend themselves very well to remote attendance. Especially big
conferences, which are mostly too noisy, too distracting.

